# TNT Oh NO NOT Quiche



## kadesma (Apr 1, 2010)

This a stand by for Mornings and even a light lunch or dinner with a citrus,salad.
I thought you might like it. It's great for overnight company.
Heat oven to 375 and Combine 3 eggs, 1-1/2 c. milk, 1/2 c. Bisquick , and 1/3 c. melted butter. Mix well and pour into a buttered 10 inch pie plate. Sprinkle in 2 c. shredded Gruyere,12 strips cooked and crumbled bacon, and 1/2 c, chopped onion. Bake 50 min or til set, Serve right away.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 1, 2010)

After reading yur simple, and simply elegant recipe, it's not "Oh no, not quiche!".  It's Wow!  We're having quiche!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Apr 1, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> After reading yur simple, and simply elegant recipe, it's not "Oh no, not quiche!".  It's Wow!  We're having quiche!
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


Thank you
kades


----------

